# New rumoured iPod compatible with Ice Link product?



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

I know this is a BMW board, the idea of being able to connect an iPod to my BMW is very cool.

On the iPod Lounge website, I discovered today ( and this is likely old news) that a rumoured 4th Generation iPod is to be released in August. If true, I'll upgrade to one of those and wait till them to purchase the Ice Link. If Tom at Denison happens to see this, perhaps he can comment to following.

I am assuming the connectors for this new rumoured iPod will be the same since Apple so recently released the BMW/Apple solution and would want that to work if one were to buy the rumoured new iPod. If so, the Ice Link should work the same.

Specs for the iPod are smaller size, with similar industrial design as the mini iPod. HD sizes are to be larger and pricing and functions similar to existing white iPods. Release date in August, if any of this news is true.

Sun


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> I know this is a BMW board, the idea of being able to connect an iPod to my BMW is very cool.
> 
> On the iPod Lounge website, I discovered today ( and this is likely old news) that a rumoured 4th Generation iPod is to be released in August. If true, I'll upgrade to one of those and wait till them to purchase the Ice Link. If Tom at Denison happens to see this, perhaps he can comment to following.
> 
> ...


I also have heard the rumors of the 4th Generation iPod but have not seen an accurate ETA as of yet. What information we do have is supressed by our NDA with Apple.

I do find it hard to believe that Apple would change the dock connector this early in the game. Note that Apple cannot even keep up with the demands of the Mini iPod (still a 6-week wait).

As we have shown in the past on our v1.0 kits, we will always offer an upgrade price on current ice>Link customers so that no one is "left out in the cold" - we will always have a solution.


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks for the reply and comments Tom, it's appreciated. I know how important NDA's are to maintain. It's great to know Denison will support whatever iPods are out there!

Sun



[email protected] said:


> I also have heard the rumors of the 4th Generation iPod but have not seen an accurate ETA as of yet. What information we do have is supressed by our NDA with Apple.
> 
> I do find it hard to believe that Apple would change the dock connector this early in the game. Note that Apple cannot even keep up with the demands of the Mini iPod (still a 6-week wait).
> 
> As we have shown in the past on our v1.0 kits, we will always offer an upgrade price on current ice>Link customers so that no one is "left out in the cold" - we will always have a solution.


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> On the iPod Lounge website, I discovered today ( and this is likely old news) that a rumoured 4th Generation iPod is to be released in August. If true, I'll upgrade to one of those and wait till them to purchase the Ice Link. If Tom at Denison happens to see this, perhaps he can comment to following.


New iPods this coming Monday, according to

ThinkSecret . :thumbup:


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey nickeltong-

Thanks for the heads up! I hope it's true, but I won't be holding my breath. In the mean time, I'll have to find a source for a eurotray to put it in.  

Sun


----------



## nickeltong (Mar 16, 2004)

sun3301 said:


> Hey nickeltong-
> 
> Thanks for the heads up! I hope it's true, but I won't be holding my breath. In the mean time, I'll have to find a source for a eurotray to put it in.
> 
> Sun


Why wait till Monday?

It looks like the real deal: macteen


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Thanks again! Looks like all the Mac sites are all over this. Very cool, new iPod for my ci. :thumbup:


----------



## ZBB 325Ci (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's the Newsweek intro-article to the 4G iPods... 
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/5457434/site/newsweek/

The dumb button row on the 3G iPods is now gone -- maybe its time to upgrade our 2G iPod?

Edit: 4G iPod on order!!


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Dang, I had just mail ordered a 3G iPod last Thursday, and it's in transport now! Luckily the place I ordered from will allow me to return it unopened and get the newer generation for $100 less. :thumbup:

I can't believe I ordered a 3G model without investigating whether a new one was coming out though! :flush:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

I contacted Dension USA and they confirmed that the 4g iPods will work with the ICELink v1.1:

http://www.dension.hu/ipb/upload/index.php?showtopic=1560


----------



## sun3301 (Jul 8, 2004)

Ayn-

Thanks for checking on the Ice Link compatibility with the 4G iPod. :thumbup: 
Sun


----------

